# Girl Galloping TACKLESS!!



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

looks like fun but she is only cantering...I was hoping to see a full on gallop without tack , that would have been amazing.

In the Uk a Master of the hounds rode in a hunt without a bridle, I should think he galloped but it was with a saddle.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Alycia Burton - search her on youtube - is an amazing bareback rider, watch her. Jumping, galloping, absolutely no tack but like a neck rope.


----------



## StormRider13 (Oct 29, 2015)

Cool!! Her horse looks a lot like Storm lol.


----------



## boywounder105 (Nov 19, 2015)

nice one


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jBjg717TJc

Alycia Burton is a pretty amazing rider to watch.


----------



## Mary7518006 (Aug 30, 2014)

Stacy Westfall 2006 this video is truly amazing look it up on youtube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boywounder105 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, she is a truly talented rider, i found her web site, lots of amazing videos, an a dvd too.
www.freeridingnz.com 

has any one seen her dvd. whats it like?


----------



## boywounder105 (Nov 19, 2015)

This one is cool of some beach riding https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JPgsMGN4bk

3 horses are showen in this video...

*GoldRush - A 15.2hh 9 yr old pinto gelding
*Crusader- A 16.1hh 7 yr old bright bay gelding (at the start of the video) (ex race horse)
*Tarn- A 16.3hh 5 yr old dark bay gelding (at the beach) (ex race horse)


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

that is pretty cool... but she is only cantering. 

this girl is amazing too though!!: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jBjg717TJc


----------

